
Ask HN: Would you buy Pricemoji, my side project? Why? Why not? - wilhempujar
https://flippa.com/9019327-pricemoji-com
======
personamb
Hi Wilhem!

I'm no VC, but I have made a few investments in companies, independently. I'll
give you my immediate impressions.

It's a very cute project! Nice animations.

How does it work? My understanding is that you have a pricing table somewhere
you say a banana is worth $1, a taco is worth $10, etc. When you press the
button, it converts a dollar amount into some number of those goods.

Comparing costs to real-world things is a commonly-used strategy, e.g. "For
less than the cost of a coffee a day, you could ____!", so that's interesting.

It seems like overkill for an API; seems like you could just build it into
your marketing copy (and not rely on just emoji, which render inconsistently).

'My assumption is that conversion will definitely be higher by using visual
representation of price tags. Especially against "spatial learners".'

Sure, but that's easy for anybody to test, in-house.

It doesn't seem like enough value-add to use as a stand-alone business; if
somebody else were to want to use it, they'd have to not just pay the service,
but also the cost of maintaining a sales relationship, contract, etc.

~~~
wilhempujar
Hey, hi! Thanks a tons for your feedbacks. Makes a lot of sense... Yes, your
understanding is correct, that's exactly how it works :) I agree with your
last comment; I do believe that it needs to be taken one step further to reach
the MSP stage. If I had the time, I think I would add crypto to the sauce.

I expect bidders to see the same kind of opportunity. Wait & See!

------
wilhempujar
Hi guys,

I sell it to focus on my startup. Pricemoji is an API for pricing products in
emoji. I had this idea one night to build an emoji-driven transaction
marketing platform, and [https://pricemoji.com](https://pricemoji.com) is the
beginning of just that.

It's been feature on Product Hunt last November
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pricemoji](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pricemoji)
and even commented by a Financial Times correspondent at some point
([https://twitter.com/hannahkuchler/status/803348128174899200](https://twitter.com/hannahkuchler/status/803348128174899200))

Would you buy it? How much would you price it? Any advice on how to properly
pass the torch to someone willing to make it successful?

Thanks all, Cheers

